
Show HN: Mercer – 3D data visualization JavaScript library with three.js - gmarland
http://gmarland.github.io/mercer
======
gmarland
I was hoping to get some feedback on where this is going, if it's at all
compelling or what people would like to see. This is definitely version 0.1.

------
michaelwsherman
Would be cool if you could rotate the charts in all 3 axes, especially the
scatterplot.

Yay.

~~~
gmarland
That's definitely something I can do easily enough. Maybe make the rotation
axis configurable

